# Typing other people as N or S



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

I did indeed give you a rubbish example! I admit! Sorry about that! 
But it as least a demonstration of the odd theory behind the world of N. 
I often don't make sense as Im very dyslexic. Im only used to writing blokes of text for reports and educational work. Free writing as a bit of a problem for me.

Yeah I don't think I would be able to give a good example because Im to into my own age group, culture an interests. Hopfully on some level you get what I mean, by the difference in understanding and conversation.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

Darner said:


> ... What?But yes, as you said, a person has to be of the right age, possibly also a native English speaker etc. How would the answer to your 1st question be if the person didn't see the Monty Python movie? My answer would be exactly the opposite because I haven't seen it (don't like that type of humor at all), so I would have to think what exactly have they made for us (like aqueducts, art etc.). Whereas N's would quote the movie because every N I know is obsessed with Monty Python.For the other two questions, I don't even understand the sentences. But you're right in one aspect, if anybody would be challenged/interested in them, they're most probably N's.


I agree with all this. Oh, and I've never seen Monty Python either.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> I meant if I’m deliberately being weird and go for full on abstract metaphor that isn’t meant to make much sense, they get super confused. Only the N gets that your actually going for something that doesn’t make much sense and go with it. It’s the basis of most N-N conversations. Random abstract and pointless metaphorical shit, it’s like our version of small talk mostly its also un- inelegant rubbish!


If that's the case, then what do you make of this?

Friend: The ducks are invading Spain!
Me: :laughing: (It was just so random that I had to laugh...)
Guy: That's not funny.

Does that make me and my friend Ns and the guy who overheard us an S?


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

possibly. I would laugh thats is funny:laughing:
But then again I know an ISFP that laughs at it because I just tested it on him.
Its hard just tell so quickly you have to really go crazy with it, and drop a few clue's. My first approach to N v S is normally to work on temperament.


----------



## elvis2010 (Jul 1, 2010)

bellcs said:


> I was wondering what things you guys look for if your trying to type others as N or S.
> 
> I only have 3 ways of looking for it:
> 1. If they constantly look for real life examples of ideas (Sensor)
> ...


You are making it too hard. Ns are always forgetting their keys, wallets, glasses ETC because they get so easily distracted. Ss are much less likely to do so.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

^ ah you got me I have 3 sets of door keys, I do always lose things I am easily distracted. I live with 3 females sensors all much younger than me and they either never do it, or very occasionally.

Im a lot more random than they are. For example if we are watching a cooking TV show they chat about cooking, food and things relevant to the show, I however with managed to pipe up with something totally unrelated about pirates having made the giant N leap from cooking to pirates. I might decide to ask cooking related questions during some random moment like when getting ready for a night out. It all music and lipstick, suddenly I need to how to cook a pie.


----------



## zskel (Nov 30, 2010)

An easy way for me to do it has been to ask them about other people and listen to what they describe. If you get a lot of sensor stuff about how they look, act, stuff they do, describing shoulder to shoulder experiences, they are probably an S. If you get a lot of stuff about motives, context, and interpretation, they are probably N.

Compare that to whatever you are and you have your answer. As an N, if all someone can talk about is sensor details its easy to pick up on. I don't know what S's can look at to type N's and N's though.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

bellcs said:


> I was wondering what things you guys look for if your trying to type others as N or S.
> 
> I only have 3 ways of looking for it:
> 1. If they constantly look for real life examples of ideas (Sensor)
> ...


Hmm. You'd for sure type me as a sensor then, and I'm an extreme N.

Look at their humor, is it more reality-based and earthy or is it subtle/linguistic/zany?


----------



## Gauntlet (Oct 19, 2010)

Most would probably type me as a rational NT, instead of an SP because of the subjects I prefer to have intellectual discourse over. While others would type me as NF because I have learned the value of analyzing my emotions instead of running away from them. Others might peg me as a J, because they may cite Fe (my fourth function) or Te (ESTJ shadow) seen in some of my behaviors.

I do know that I have an easier time typing those with Si since having lengthy observations of my ISTJ mother. However, I believe each individual, after reading and learning about the functions, will vary in what they are able to spot most readily.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have thought of an author who as an N actually confuses me. Terry Pratchett's style of writing baffles me, and I cannot understand who in the hell anyone can cope with that kind of talk. Now, then again my ESTP boyfriend loves him, but it's the way he describes things, it just makes me throw the book on the floor.


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

N usually create problems, and S tend to fix them as they can easily focus on them more.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I tend to normally have a 'feeling' of who is an N and who is an S. What I noticed about N personalities is that they shift between various topics at a time and seem to make connections a lot -- and focus on what 'can be'. They can juggle 10 topics at once without losing touch of either which may seem to a sensor that these topics are entirely different to one another and that the N's focus is moving away from the issue at hand. Sensors can dig too much into the details of one thing that it will seem to the N personality that it's in fact the S that's moving the topic away from the issue at hand. In other words -- N personality is all about what sizes up to the overall picture, and the S personality is all about what sizes up to fixing the matter at hand so everyone can happily move on to the next thing. When determining an S personality, I take note of the fact that they're far too in tune with their personal interests and don't wish to expand on things for too long or too much. They put sooo much into what they know and want and are very much driven towards practical examples, initiatives, solutions, ideas and what not. N personalities on the other hand read between the lines and bring it in accord to what is on the surface (the way things are as you see them or have experienced them). They seem to recreate a lot, whereas S personalities demonstrate that they 'create' more so than recreate. 

For instance, if it snows... the N is likely to say "oh wow I was waiting for the snow for so long, it is beautiful, it reminds me of a thought i had... blah blah blah blah", or "i hate the snow, it gives me the creeps, i feel like it's going in no direction at all. It's empty and it makes me feel empty". The S is likely to say "oh wow it's snowing, it's beautiful and i remember how we used to play so much in it as kids! Those were the days! And i truly missed it. Here, let's go build a snowman, I'll show you some tricks!", or "i don't like the snow, everytime it snows something goes wrong. It always did. Watch, when something goes wrong, it's got something to do with the snow"


----------

